# New module for TivoWebPlus - Manage NoReRecord List



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

I have created a new module to maintain the TiVo's NoReRecord list. This list is used to prevent automatic recording of shows within 30 days of their deletion or cancellation from the TiVo. (Others have referred to it as the "28-day rule", so maybe the timing is different on different systems.)

This module allows you to see the shows on the NoReRecord list. Using the new TWP client-side-sort feature, you can arrange the list by series, date, etc. You can also filter the list by Program, Date or Cancel Reason.

You can then modify the dates using the two check boxes:
Keep - Resets the Cancel date to prevent the show from dropping off the NoReRecord list. This extends the time until the show will be rerecorded, by the number of days selected in "Keep Duration".
Remove - Deletes the show from the NoReRecord list. This allows the TiVo to automatically record this show the next time it is available.

The first column (NoReRecord Date) indicates when the Tivo will consider a show eligible for auto-recording again. This is the value that is changed by the Keep option.

I've attached the module to this post. Copy the norerecord.itcl file to your modules folder and the .js file to your scripts folder and restart TWP. Note that this requires the latest TWP 2.0 (at least 070901).

Please give it a try and advise any problems or suggestions in this thread.


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, sounds good. I tried to install but get following error:



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_norerecord '' ''
> invalid command name "bodytext"
> ...


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

tc2000 said:


> Hi, sounds good. I tried to install but get following error:


Sounds like you're not running the latest TWP 2.0. Use the Update module, or get it from here. After upgrading, you'll need to replace the sorttable.js file, as the one with NoReRecord is currently newer than the one installed with TWP.


----------



## tc2000 (Mar 7, 2007)

doh! Correct, updated TWP to latest vers and now working well!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Interesting. 

I thought of taking this approach with Tracker, but was concerened about how the TiVo would handle what could over time become a very large No Re-Record list especially as keeping the Recording object alive there will prevent housekeeping from deleteing all its associated objects as they will be referred to by a live object.

I look forward to seeing if my fears were unfounded or not!


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Interesting.
> I thought of taking this approach with Tracker, but was concerened about how the TiVo would handle what could over time become a very large No Re-Record list especially as keeping the Recording object alive there will prevent housekeeping from deleteing all its associated objects as they will be referred to by a live object.
> I look forward to seeing if my fears were unfounded or not!


Agreed. That's the main reason I didn't automate it, and spent a lot of time adding filters and sorts so that (hopefully) the users will manage the list rather than just blindly extending everything forever.
I've been running it for a couple of months now on a very heavily-used TiVo and haven't seen any ill effects.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Interesting new module but my only issue is that as a UK Tivo S1 PVR10UK unit user I just can't get TivoWebPlus 2 in to a state where it is stable and reliable and supports the same number of modules and functionality as TivoWeb 1.9.4 does.

How much extra work would it involve to also produce a TivoWeb 1.9.4 compliant version of your new module? I believe the differences in the code between a TivoWeb 1.9.4 compliant module and a TivoWebPlus 2.0 compliant module are only actually fairly modest.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> Interesting new module but my only issue is that as a UK Tivo S1 PVR10UK unit user I just can't get TivoWebPlus 2 in to a state where it is stable and reliable and supports the same number of modules and functionality as TivoWeb 1.9.4 does.
> 
> How much extra work would it involve to also produce a TivoWeb 1.9.4 compliant version of your new module? I believe the differences in the code between a TivoWeb 1.9.4 compliant module and a TivoWebPlus 2.0 compliant module are only actually fairly modest.


You are likely correct, but I'd prefer to help get you to running TWP 2.0. What 1.9.4 functionality are you using that is not in 2.0?

As for stability, I can attest that 2.0 is MUCH more stable and reliable than any of its predecessors.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

SteveT said:


> You are likely correct, but I'd prefer to help get you to running TWP 2.0. What 1.9.4 functionality are you using that is not in 2.0?


I updated to the latest version of TWP2.0 and installed your new module and the scripts and did a Quit and Reload but then got the following error message:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_norerecord '' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


The other problem I have is that because I hate the default multi layered menu approach of TWP2.0 I used TWP Menus to put everything on UI. But this seems to have upset TWP 2.0 and I now get a strange menu with only text and without the usual graphics on the main menu and if I try to go in to TWP Menus to take some options off of UI I get the error message:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_menus '' ''
> can't read "leftoverNames": no such variable
> ...


I have tried running the software update again to cure this but unfortunately the menu options are not reset by updating the software.

This is why I don't like TWP 2.0. It is still full of bugs like this where you can pick a set of menu options it then doesn't like and sulks over.

Of course may be there is just something special about our UK Thomsons PVR10UK Series 1 Tivos that makes them not like the TWP 2.0 software. At least it works and as we don't have dual tuners the biggest reason for changing to TivoWebPlus is not there.

Any thoughts you can give me on why your module isn't working would be appreciated.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I updated to the latest version of TWP2.0 and installed your new module and the scripts and did a Quit and Reload but then got the following error message:-
> 
> ```
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


That crash is actually in get_tzoffset, which I haven't seen before. I'll investigate and advise.


Pete77 said:


> The other problem I have is that because I hate the default multi layered menu approach of TWP2.0 I used TWP Menus to put everything on UI. But this seems to have upset TWP 2.0 and I now get a strange menu with only text and without the usual graphics on the main menu and if I try to go in to TWP Menus to take some options off of UI I get the error message:-
> 
> ```
> action_menus '' ''
> ...


That looks like part of the change I made to support drop-down menus. It never occurred to me that someone would intentionally remove all options from the first level. I'll work on a fix this weekend.


Pete77 said:


> I have tried running the software update again to cure this but unfortunately the menu options are not reset by updating the software.


If you delete the dyncfg.cfg file from /var/TWP, your menus will be defaulted to the original. Until I have the fix above, please leave at least one option out of the 3 groups. If you still get the "strange menu", please post a screen capture of it, and I'll look at that as well.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi Steve,

Thanks for your response. Are you on the development team of TWP 2.0 then as surely my menus issue doesn't relate to your new module directly.

As to users as you sound like a trained developer surely you have learned by now that if they can do it they will do it.   

What I actually wanted was the equivalent of the functionality in TWP 1.0 to 1.4 where you can delete the More files and get a single layer menu structure as per Tivoweb 1.9.4

As to the time zone offset issue don't forget I am a UK based Series 1 Thomson Tivo user and we are 5 hours to 8 hours ahead of you guys in North America. So I expect that may be why it is occurring.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> ....Are you on the development team of TWP 2.0 then as surely my menus issue doesn't relate to your new module directly.


Not quite a team member, but yes, I have written some of the recent additions to 2.0. I checked into this error and found a "fix". In menus.itcl, find this code

```
# Assign menu grougs  
  ######################
  set top 0
  set max 0
  foreach i {newMore newSystem newUI leftovers MoreList SystemList UIList MoreNames SystemNames UINames} {set $i ""}
```
and add the two red lines below, to result in

```
# Assign menu groups  
  ######################
  set top 0
  set max 0
[color=red]  set leftovers {}
  set leftoverNames {}[/color]
  foreach i {newMore newSystem newUI leftovers MoreList SystemList UIList MoreNames SystemNames UINames} {set $i ""}
```
I will submit this as a patch shortly, if you'd prefer to wait.


Pete77 said:


> As to users as you sound like a trained developer surely you have learned by now that if they can do it they will do it.


Touché.


Pete77 said:


> What I actually wanted was the equivalent of the functionality in TWP 1.0 to 1.4 where you can delete the More files and get a single layer menu structure as per Tivoweb 1.9.4


I see what you're wanting, but that will take some more work than just this "fix". I'll see if I can add a check to not show "More", "System", or "UI" if that group is empty. 
However, I wonder why the "drop-downs" I added for the sub-menus don't meet your need? If you haven't seen them, I suggest you visit my Jacket Themes site (see sig) and hover over More, System and UI.


Pete77 said:


> As to the time zone offset issue don't forget I am a UK based Series 1 Thomson Tivo user and we are 5 hours to 8 hours ahead of you guys in North America. So I expect that may be why it is occurring.


Still investigating this one. This function is used in several places in TWP 2.0 (like Info). Can you run Info successfully?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Fixed... I assumed tweak.sh would have the latest version but I was wrong.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Fixed... I assumed tweak.sh would have the latest version but I was wrong.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

SteveT said:


> Still investigating this one. This function is used in several places in TWP 2.0 (like Info). Can you run Info successfully?


No. Along with various other errors in different places in TivoWebPlus 2.0 I get the following when I use Info:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_info '' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


This is why previously I came to the conclusion that for UK Tivos Tivoweb 1.9.4 was still the better bet. Most other UK Tivoweb users still feel the same way as me.

It seems we need to donate you guys a UK Thomson Tivo PVR10UK S1 model for you to test your TivoWebPlus 2.0 software out on.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> No. Along with various other errors in different places in TivoWebPlus 2.0 I get the following when I use Info:-


OK, thanks. That helps me understand the problem a bit better.


Pete77 said:


> It seems we need to donate you guys a UK Thomson Tivo PVR10UK S1 model for you to test your TivoWebPlus 2.0 software out on.


An interesting idea, but hardly required to debug these. It looks like I can change the startup code a bit to "emulate" a UKTivo, and hopefully get the same errors you are seeing. Once I see them on my system, I can fix (or yell for help from BTUxNine and John1980  )


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

SteveT said:


> ...It looks like I can change the startup code a bit to "emulate" a UKTivo, and hopefully get the same errors you are seeing.


Well, I can emulate a UKTivo, but mine still works fine. Since the error refers to line 18 of get_tzoffset(), and none of the get_tzoffset()'s in the latest distribution even have a line 18, I'm guessing your installation has an extra module that is "stepping on" the one in the distro. In fact, I found an old hackman_util.itcl which matches line 18. (Fixed in later hackman versions).

Pete77, can you do a clean install and restart and see if that error goes away? (rename TivoWebPlus folder and install per instructions on the page with the latest 2.0 bundles)


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

On the Phone module I get:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_Phone '' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


Channel Map doesn't seem to work at all and just gets stuck at the menu selection.

Deleted produces-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_deletedshows '' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


Date vs Channel Grid gets stuck at the menu. Same for Orphaned Season Passes.

Logs comes up with:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_logs '' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


MFS comes up with:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_mfs '' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


Now Showing With Play Functionality comes up with:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_now_playing '' ''
> can't read "cache_ns_rec": no such variable
> ...


Now Playing list comes up with:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_nowshowing '' ''
> can't scan path (0x00070009)
> ...


Pending causes the Tivo to reboot thereby blowing out of the water the idea that TWP2 is more stable than TW1.9.4.

I just tried Pending again straight after the reboot and changing across from Tivoweb 1.9.4 using Hackman and got the below instead of a reboot:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_todo '/2' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


So may be Pending causing the reboot was a cumulative memory overflow thing after all the other modules tried.

A search in the search module for "Formula" produces:-



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_series '/98302' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


ToDO produces



> INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
> --cut here--
> action_todo '' ''
> can't read "t": no such variable
> ...


Most other modules seem to work.

I really wish User Interface and its sub menus had also not been done away with. This would have avoided the need for the more complicated and yet apparently arbitrary and non rational sub menu structure used in TWP2.0. A case of change for change's sake perhaps.

I guess this is really a post for the main TWP2.0 thread now though?

As I start TWP2.0 with Hackman from TW1.9.4 may be the older Hackman module is the problem although I thought had the latest ones compatible with TWP2.0 and TWP1.9.4 (a different Hackman version is needed for each).

I did a clean install originally and did not install TWP2.0 over the top of TWP1.3.1

I think starting from Hackman may perhaps be the issue. Going to edit my startup file to only boot TWP2.0 and not boot TW1.9.4 and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I think starting from Hackman may perhaps be the issue. Going to edit my startup file to only boot TWP2.0 and not boot TW1.9.4 and see if that makes any difference.


Agreed. Most of these show the same get_tzoffset() error, so we need to fix that first. Most of the remainder are modules that are not included in TWP 2.0.

Looking forward to results of a clean install and startup.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

SteveT said:


> Most of the remainder are modules that are not included in TWP 2.0


Why not? Surely you could offer to do the very minor modification required to make them compatible to the original authors? Bringing out software that is not retro compatible with older modules is a very negative step in marketing and acceptance terms.

It turned out I had Hackman 5.4.0 from April instead of the latest Hackman 5.5.5 I have now updated to the latter. However the earlier version of Hackman was compatible with switching between TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.0 Portland Paw introduce that modification in an earlier Hackman revision.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Why not? Surely you could offer to do the very minor modification required to make them compatible to the original authors? Bringing out software that is not retro compatible with older modules is a very negative step in marketing and acceptance terms.


What marketing?!?!

I'd hazard a guess that there are quite a few people out there who are using TWP2 that actually appreciate the improvements.

If you're so attached to your older modules, and it's so trivial to fix them, then go ahead and DO IT, but stop trying to lay guilt on others because they haven't done it for you.

As I've told you more than once, if you don't like TWP2, please stop using it and leave us alone.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BTUx9,

With respect I think you are taking the easy way out here and taking unnecessary offence. Do you really expect everyone who uses Tivoweb 2.0 to be a developer? That seems to be a pretty unrealistic assumption. I am a pretty PC proficient individual and can do a load of stuff installing operating systems and hardware and utilities and upgrading Bios and router firmware etc but I'm not a developer - I don't have the mindset for dabbling with TCL.

I have traced most of the issues now to using Hackman 5.4.0 and all the tzoffset issues seem to go away by switching to Hackman 5.5.5. I and Steve were having a productive exchange - he didn't seem to be taking offence.

Everyone would like to use TWP 2.0 if it was comprehensively better and more reliable than TW1.9.4 in every respect but most of the UK Tivoweb using community are stuck back on still using TW1.9.4 because they have found it more reliable than TWP 1.0 to 1.3.1 and if you tell them modules they are used to are now taken away in TWP 2.0 they don't like it.

This isn't just me being difficult. There is a general non adoptance of TWP2.0 by the UK TivoWeb 1.9.4 using community due to the remaining issues with TWP 2.0. This includes people like sanderton (now TCM) who wrote Tracker and Endpad.

I would have thought resolving those issues and persuading all the TW1.9.4 refuseniks that we all need to switch so as not to miss out on the cool feature of the new version of TivoWebPlus would representing an interesting challenge for you and not any kind of threat?


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Normally, if you need something done by someone else because you can't do it yourself you offer to pay them. Otherwise you accept or decline what they offer for free. That's how we do it here in the USA.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Soapm said:


> Normally, if you need something done by someone else because you can't do it yourself you offer to pay them. Otherwise you accept or decline what they offer for free. That's how we do it here in the USA.


People pay our satellite operator Sky plenty of money for their pitiful DVR offering but Sky still doesn't seem to give the public what they want but only what they think should have. On the other hand Google provides nearly all its services free to the consumer and seems to bend over backwards to give consumers exactly what they want.

Also just because Mozilla Firefox and Thunderbird are provided free of charge doesn't mean they ignore end user feedback and take the attitude the end user should just be grateful for what they get. In fact in my experience its usually Microsoft who is most likely to ignore most consumer feedback and just do its own sweet thing.

Normally developers welcome feedback on their software, free or not, so that they can make it even better. Your analogy on being grateful for whatever you are given is much better suited to someone who is hungry and doesn't even have enough money for the price of their next meal.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Wow! Take a nap, lose a thread. 

Can we get back on track now?

Pete77, are you getting any errors with the clean install and startup of TWP 2.0 now? If not, load NoReRecord (including the .js scripts) and let me know if you get any errors with it. I can see that the filter by date will need revising to handle the UK dates, but everything else works for me.


Pete77 said:


> ....you could offer to do the very minor modification required to make them compatible to the original authors?


Actually, I have made that offer and was planning to repeat it once we had solved your get_tzoffset() problem. Debugging is a one-thing-at-a-time proposition.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Steve,

Many thanks for your patience. And apologies if I seem to have unduly taxed BTXu9's rather shorter fuse on these matters.

This install of TWP2.0 was a completely clean one in to a new directory after renaming the old TWP1.3.1 setup in to an old directory. The only thing I have done to make it non standard is to add a few other itcl modules. Some like Highlights and your Tracker revision are compatible with the latest version of TWP2.0, one or two may only be TW1.9.4 compliant. Everything else in the scripts and images directories etc is standard.

I will try and work out which official TWP 2.0 modules now crash (much smaller number than before upgrading to Hackman 5.5.5) and give you those error reports. Other longstanding Tivo UK users do report crashes in some of their TivoWebPlus 2.0 modules so there does seem to be some wider issue relating to our 2.5.5 version of the Tivo operating system that only the UK machines are now using. Pehaps there is something else in the database structure here, apart from the timezone issue that is also causing problems.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

There is a major difference between Google, Firefox and other Free Commercial Software they are making money in other ways and implementing feedback improves the product and keeps a loyal base of customers. What we have here is truly free software with nobody making money off of it (at least I think so). A better analogy would be being grateful to a friend who offered to fix your fence for free and also not complain because he didn't paint all the fence when he painted the part he fixed. Everyone has a choice to make. Users to upgrade or not, Module writers to update their module or not, TWP writers how much back compatibility to provide.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> There is a major difference between Google, Firefox and other Free Commercial Software they are making money in other ways and implementing feedback improves the product and keeps a loyal base of customers. What we have here is truly free software with nobody making money off of it (at least I think so). A better analogy would be being grateful to a friend who offered to fix your fence for free and also not complain because he didn't paint all the fence when he painted the part he fixed. Everyone has a choice to make. Users to upgrade or not, Module writers to update their module or not, TWP writers how much back compatibility to provide.


I think you are saying if you are going to make a suggestion you need to do so very politely.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> What I actually wanted was the equivalent of the functionality in TWP 1.0 to 1.4 where you can delete the More files and get a single layer menu structure as per Tivoweb 1.9.4


I have submitted a patch for 2.0 that will allow you to remove all items from one or more submenus, and that submenu will no longer be shown in the header. Hopefully, John1980 will roll it into the next release soon. I'm not sure if this addresses your request or not, but it seemed a worthwhile addition.

I still think the drop-downs seen with my Jacket themes are worth checking out as an alternative to a single layer menu.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Steve,

I found that installing the latest version of Hackman and rolling back to the normal main menu configuration by deleting the cfg file you mentioned resolved nearly all the issues and now nearly all modules seem to be working properly and the tzoffset issue is gone. Also I installed the TWP 2.0 compliant versions of Highlights and Tracker and these both work fine.

The only issue remaining seems to be that the main menu in TWP 2.0 doesn't seem to come up properly in the theme selected (in this case DayNight) or any other theme when started from Hackman in TW 1.9.4 and instead it reverts to a plain blue background and orange text list of all the menu items followed by the same menu items framed in boxes below. This problem doesn't happen on the submenus (UI etc) where the items are all framed in boxes correctly. Also on the Screen module although almost everything now seems to work, unlike earlier versions of TWP 2.0 with UK Tivos, if I go to Customise Channels/Channels You Receive option the Tivo then reboots. Unfortunately the several hundred channel long nature of that Sky channel list still seems to be too much for Screen to handle. Of course Screen does seem to be a very ambitious module that is a very powerful tool and is nearly there now in terms of functionality.

However the one thing I notice that is clearly deficient in TWP2 compared to TivoWeb1.9.4 and TWP 1.3.1 is the lack of some of the extended features formerly found in User Interface/Preferences - some of which were developed by Ljay, and also the inability generally to display or set thumbs ratings throughout TWP2.0 (again introduced by www.ljay.org in one of his extensions to TW1.9.4).

Taking the first point the ability to edit existing user preference data in User Interface/Preferences added by Ljay does not seem to exist in TWP 2.0, especially User Inteface/Preferences/Explicitly Thumbed +Implied by Recordings (Links to a Series) which I used a lot and was very helpful in correcting multiple thumbs errors and misratings. Also the Genre, Actor, Director and Writer rating data review capability have disappeared, although these are much less important than the loss of the thumbs editing functionality.

Also where is Search by Advisory Codes in TWP 2.0 or Manage Daily Email in order to edit some of TivoOnion's Daily Mail Jazz email sending functionality? Again not there it seems. And what about Control Padding that controls start and end padding in the Endpad module - again not there it seems. Also another important module recently developed by a UK Tivo user is xTivoWeb that gives web mobile phone browser access to the Tivo.

At least some of the above missing items in TWP 2.0 like Search by Advisory Codes and the ability to edit thumbs ratings in program and series info screens were I think present in TWP1.3.1? Or pehaps I merely installed Ljay's module replacements for ui etc designed for Tivoweb 1.9.4

So I have made a good deal of progress in getting TWP 2.0 working reasonably well apart from the unreliable main menu mentioned above. However the continued lack of some of the modules available for TW1.9.4 remains a frustration in trying to switch fully to TWP 2.0 Any futher help you are willing to provide on any of these issues would be very sincerely appreciated.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

and not a HINT of "Sorry for wasting your time, I should have done a CLEAN install when asked to"

not even a "thank you for your help" (closest thing is


> So I have made a good deal of progress in getting TWP 2.0 working reasonably well apart from the unreliable main menu mentioned above. However the continued lack of some of the modules available for TW1.9.4 remains a frustration in trying to switch fully to TWP 2.0 Any futher help you are willing to provide on any of these issues would be very sincerely appreciated.


saying that HE fixed things, and wants you to do more)

just a laundry list of "deficiencies" with TWP2 and things that should be added/changed

p.s. you CAN change thumb ratings in series screen, and because most of those other changes by ljay weren't modules but patches to ui, they AREN'T compatible with upgrades, and are much harder to add


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

BTUx9 I take it that they never let you loose on the lousy customers and end users at your company!

As to going straight for the total reinstall that it is the classic tech support department and Microsoft way because it saves them time but it doesn't save the poor customer time and is usually totally unnecessary. Especially reinstalling the whole of Windows XP and all your Applications!!

The main issue was caused by Hackman v5.4 (which was the latest available and compatible with TivoWebPlus 2.0 when I installed it) not then being compatible with the later TivoWebPlus 2.0 release. So the lesson to in fact be learned is that you guys really need to reach an agreement with Portland Paw so that when you update TWP in a way that requires a patched Hackman you integrate the updated Hackman files in to your new TWP 2.0 software release. Of course I agree there may be copyright, professional pride and other reasons as to why Portland Paw does not wish to do this. And someone needs to wean him off that whole business of the end user having to edit a Linux format text cfg file to change a hidden number from 0 to 1 (causing more issues for the end user than it resolves).

It might also help if you gave updated versions of TivoWebPlus 2 incremental release numbers such as 2.0.1 and 2.0.2 etc rather than calling them all TivoWebPlus 2.0 with just a different hidden release date.

SteveT thinks my suggestions have been perfectly helpful so I don't know why you think you have a special right to indulge in taking out your own personal anger and frustration on your end users??? Perhaps you are seeking revenge for all those years in a paid employee context where you probably had to be nice to what you regarded as being dumb ass end users.


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

I have created a new thread for discussing differences between 1.9.4 and 2.0.

I'd like for this thread to only be used for discussing issues or questions related to my NoReRecord module.

Anyone using it successfully? Any suggestions for improvements?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

-- moved --


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

Pete77 said:


> BTUx9 I take it that they never let you loose on the lousy customers and end users at your company!
> 
> As to going straight for the total reinstall that it is the classic tech support department and Microsoft way because it saves them time but it doesn't save the poor customer time and is usually totally unnecessary. Especially reinstalling the whole of Windows XP and all your Applications!!


So I have this strait, you can remove the old software and install fresh and everything will work fine or I can do it my way which means time on the phone or tech boards getting frustration and help and will still have bugs and quirks from the left over previous version. But your way is best??? :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Soapm said:


> So I have this strait, you can remove the old software and install fresh and everything will work fine or I can do it my way which means time on the phone or tech boards getting frustration and help and will still have bugs and quirks from the left over previous version. But your way is best??? :up:


I did a clean install in a new directory correctly called TivoWebPlus (renaming the previous TivoWebPlus directory first) when I migrated from TWP 1.3.1 to 2.0. Since then I have only used the Update function in TWP2.0 to update a couple of times. On that basis I don't see what purpose a fresh install serves.

The issues I was having were being caused by not having updated to the latest Hackman as the first V5 Hackman for TWP 2.0 had a lot of timezone bugs.

When my Notebook had its motherboard burn out under warranty and I had to ship it back to HP their dumb fix all standard approach would have been to reformat my hard drive and cause me another day or more's lost time. Fortunately I knew this and removed the hard drive (easy on an HP DV1000 series model as its just 2 screws and drops out of a trap door in the bottom) before I sent it back to them and was then able to persuade them to use a drive out of another reference DV1000 unit to check the new motherboard worked before they shipped it back.

It seems to me you don't like users who have not yet become developers but know more than a dumb user and so won't just meekly do as we are told.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> So the lesson to in fact be learned is that you guys really need to reach an agreement with Portland Paw so that when you update TWP in a way that requires a patched Hackman you integrate the updated Hackman files in to your new TWP 2.0 software release. Of course I agree there may be copyright, professional pride and other reasons as to why Portland Paw does not wish to do this. And someone needs to wean him off that whole business of the end user having to edit a Linux format text cfg file to change a hidden number from 0 to 1 (causing more issues for the end user than it resolves).


I am so glad that we now have a supreme authority who can pontificate from on high regarding how our world should be.</sarcasm>

Despite your unfounded assumptions, it is not my decision regarding what is included in the TWP package. In fact, at one time, hackman was included with some distributions but was pulled because too many people screwed their machines with it. Like giving a chain saw to an eight-year-old.

I've taken many steps to make hackman less dangerous for those unwilling to read the ReadMe and too arrogant to take free advice. One step is the authentication process. I even apologize for it on the screen and in the ReadMe and have made it so the process should only have to be done once. But, NOOoooo, I need to be "weaned" from trying to protect people from themselves?

Pete77, you need to get off your high horse or whatever it is you ride in the UK and be thankful that there are people willing to spend their time and energy on solving your problems. BTUx9, SteveT, and I (along with many others) communicate regularly and try to keep all the moving pieces playing happily with each other. You can do your part by simply happily playing along.

</rant>


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Don't get too worked up by Pete, PP, he doesn't seem to be able to help it. The UK forum has just about returned to an even keel now most folks have learned not to get riled by his attitude.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks, TCM, but sometimes there are things that just have to be said. I'm back in the Labor Day spirit now, thank goodness.


----------



## elroy (Dec 30, 2005)

The sorttable.js in tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070901.tgz appears to be a later version then in norerecord_v1.4.zip. Which one do I use?


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

elroy said:


> The sorttable.js in tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070901.tgz appears to be a later version then in norerecord_v1.4.zip. Which one do I use?


The one in the 070901 release is the correct one to use now. Thanks for pointing this out, I'll remove it from the norerecord.zip shortly.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I am confused, which do we update, TWP or hackman?

Do I just copy the new files over the old, delete the hackman.cfg file then reboot TWP to update hackman?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Soapm said:


> I am confused, which do we update, TWP or hackman?
> 
> Do I just copy the new files over the old, delete the hackman.cfg file then reboot TWP to update hackman?


?!?
You may be confused... this is referring to norerecord, not hackman, and SteveT mistakenly put a support file in that's now in the main TWP2 distro. He said he'd remove that file so the latest (in TWP2) won't get overwritten.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

BTUx9 said:


> ?!?
> You may be confused... this is referring to norerecord, not hackman, and SteveT mistakenly put a support file in that's now in the main TWP2 distro. He said he'd remove that file so the latest (in TWP2) won't get overwritten.


</slaps forehead>

I guess I'm tired cuz you busted me like Craig...


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

I am switching to a new Tivo that will also have TWP.

How can I move the stored norerecord information from the old to the new Tivo? It would be nice not having to reset all my don't record data...


----------



## SteveT (Oct 23, 2002)

Soapm said:


> I am switching to a new Tivo that will also have TWP.
> How can I move the stored norerecord information from the old to the new Tivo? It would be nice not having to reset all my don't record data...


Norerecord adjusts the expiration date of each show directly in the Tivo's MFS database, so there's no way to move it over to a new TiVo.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

SteveT said:


> Norerecord adjusts the expiration date of each show directly in the Tivo's MFS database, so there's no way to move it over to a new TiVo.


Cool beans, I was hoping it was in a file somewhere. At least you know someone is still appreciating your work and is still using it.

Good job My man!!!


----------

